# HannsG Monitore



## ypiotr (23. August 2010)

HannsG scheinen spezielle Gaming-Monitore von dem chinesischen/taiwanischen Hersteller Hannspree (GO BEYOND with Hanns.G - Europe) zu sein.

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Monitore - ab 61 cm (24")

Die Monitore sind recht günstig und haben eine schnelle Reaktionszeit. Kann man so etwas kaufen? Ich habe nirgends Reviews gefunden.

Gruß,

Piotr


----------



## Gast20140710 (23. August 2010)

ist ein normaler hersteller von billigmonitoren, nichts was ich mir kaufen würde 

ich seh die teile überall dort, wo es unbedingt der günstigste sein muss.


----------



## Azrael_SEt (23. August 2010)

Ich habe seit Jahren einen HannsG 22" Monitor. Damals für 160€ erstanden.
Ist kein schlechter Monitor! Nur ein wenig heller könnte er sein, aber das haben sie bei den neuen wohl geändert!

P.S.: Die Dinger haben die bester Verpackung ever!!! Hab die Verpackung seit mehr als 3 Jahren und nehm sie immernoch regelmäßig für LAN-Partys.  Dicker Pluspunkt.

Wenn du wirklich am Limit angekommen bist, dann nimm einen. Wenn du aber noch 30-50€ Luft hast, dann nimm einen Acer-Gaming-Monitor.


----------



## Own3r (23. August 2010)

HannsG ist eigentlich garnicht so schlecht - die Monitore reichen halt für den "normalen" Gebrauch aus!


----------



## ypiotr (24. August 2010)

Hmm... ich bin so am überlegen, weil der Samsung SyncMaster B2430L (PCGH-Spartipp) nur ca. 30€ teurer ist im Vergleich zum HannsG HZ251DPB. Acer habe ich noch nicht in Erwägung gezogen. Gibt's da bestimmte Gaming Monitore?


----------



## ShiZon (24. August 2010)

Hab auch einen HannsG ich hab den Hi221 und die 22" Zoll reichen völlig aus, keine Ahnung warum einige HannsG TFT's nicht mögen, ich konnte mich bisher noch nicht beschweren und bin mit HannsG TFT's ganz gut gefahren, der Hi221 ist immerhin der zweite von HannsG den ich habe, dazu muß ich sagen das die Produkte von der eben genannten Firma ein gutes P/L haben.


----------



## Kaktus (24. August 2010)

ICh bin ja selbst kein Fan von HannsG, aber ganz ehrlich, einem Samsung würde ich die vorziehen. Samsungs haben die schlechteste Ausleuchtung, was mir extrem auffällt. Dazu der Rahmen welcher ein Staubfänger schlechthin ist und allgemein hab ich nicht verstanden was an denen so gut sein soll.


----------



## fpsJunkie (24. August 2010)

2 Freunde von mir haben 2 28 Zöller von Hans G und sind damit bestens Zufrieden, mir sind die persönlich bloß zu groß.^^
Aber Hans G ist durchaus keine Schlechte Marke.


----------



## Gast20140710 (24. August 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> ICh bin ja selbst kein Fan von HannsG, aber ganz ehrlich, einem Samsung würde ich die vorziehen. Samsungs haben die schlechteste Ausleuchtung, was mir extrem auffällt. Dazu der Rahmen welcher ein Staubfänger schlechthin ist und allgemein hab ich nicht verstanden was an denen so gut sein soll.



ich stoße auch nicht gerade auf verständnis, wenn ich rumposaune wie sehr ich samsung HAS-SE. ich tue samsung als uninteressanten kiddiekram ab, aber ist ja alles geschmackssache: manch einer findet staubfängergehäuse halt stylish


----------



## fpsJunkie (24. August 2010)

Horst_von_Spack0r schrieb:


> ich stoße auch nicht gerade auf verständnis, wenn ich rumposaune wie sehr ich samsung HAS-SE. ich tue samsung als uninteressanten kiddiekram ab, aber ist ja alles geschmackssache: manch einer findet staubfängergehäuse halt stylish



Man, was kann man nur fürn Blech reden...


----------



## dot (24. August 2010)

Lies dir vorher besser mal die Prad.de Berichte durch. Kenne aber auch nur den guenstigen 28", aber nicht vom spielen her.


----------



## ypiotr (26. August 2010)

Staubfänger sind ja Monitore sowieso


----------



## Kaktus (26. August 2010)

Wo hab ich gesagt das ich Samsung hasse? Ich hab nur nicht verstanden warum sie oft als super gut hingestellt werden. Das sind sie nämlich nicht. Bestenfalls guter Durchschnitt.


----------



## fpsJunkie (26. August 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Wo hab ich gesagt das ich Samsung hasse? Ich hab nur nicht verstanden warum sie oft als super gut hingestellt werden. Das sind sie nämlich nicht. Bestenfalls guter Durchschnitt.



Ich meinte auch nicht dich sondern Horst_von_Spack0r


----------



## Gast20140710 (26. August 2010)

fpsJunkie schrieb:


> Ich meinte auch nicht dich sondern Horst_von_Spack0r



was genau bemängelst du denn an meiner aussage? samsung hat monitortechnisch noch nie irgendwas herausragendes fabriziert, vom XL24 mal abgesehen.

deinen ton kannst du dir also klemmen, danke


----------



## cosamed (29. August 2010)

Ja, ich bin auch totaler Hanns.G Fan. Meine Frau hat den Hi 221, astreines Bild. Es reicht einfach. Ich weiß auch gar nicht, was ich zu dem Bild sagen soll, es ist da, es ist gut und wenn man die Helligkeit( je nach Empfindlichkeit regelt), dann hat man genau das was man für sein Geld bekommt. Mittlerweile hab ich den Hi 221 einem Arbeitskollegen besorgt, und Freunden von mir auch ein aktuelles Modell aus der 22 Zoll Klasse. Das war besonders toll, einfach anschliessen, aufstellen einschalten und fertig. Die waren so was von zufrienden mit dem Teil und sind es immer noch.

Ich persönlich favorisiere auch Modelle von Benq den V2420 oder den G2420 HDBL beide mit LED(ist nicht wesentlich besser als normale Technik, aber nett anzusehen). 

Desweiteren kann ich auch den HP 2510i empfehlen, wen Glossy nicht stört wird auch bei Einstellung von H+K ebenfalls schön stimmige Farben bekommen.

Die TN typischen Nachteile bleiben dennoch bestehen. Aber dies nur am Rande, jede Technik birgt ihre Tücke.


----------



## fpsJunkie (30. August 2010)

Horst_von_Spack0r schrieb:


> was genau bemängelst du denn an meiner aussage? samsung hat monitortechnisch noch nie irgendwas herausragendes fabriziert, vom XL24 mal abgesehen.
> 
> deinen ton kannst du dir also klemmen, danke



mein Gott


----------



## iRaptor (30. August 2010)

Hab seit vier Jahren einen HannsG 19 Zoll Monitor. Bis jetzt macht er sich immer noch super als zweit Monitor. Also ich finde HannsG nicht schlecht.

LG


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (2. September 2010)

Nen Kollege hat seit über 3 Jahren nen HannsG bzw. Hannspree.
War damals einer der günstigsten mit HDMi-Anschluss.
Er ist sehr zufrieden damit. Bei seinem nächstens Monitor würde er wieder dazu greifen


----------



## poiu (2. September 2010)

Für denn Preis bieten die relativ viel, ich hab ein 37".. Fernseher von dehnen 
gab es  zu Spottpreisen und ich war wohl der einzige der schon beim Kauf wusste das die nicht schlecht sind


----------



## Athlone (11. September 2010)

Ich habe mir vor 2,5 Jahren zu meinem damals neuen System auch einen 22" Monitor von HannsG gekauft. Gabs damals für günstige 129€ bei einem Großhändler in einer Tagesaktion. Da konnte ich nicht wiederstehen.
Und ich war echt überrascht, wie gut der sich gemacht hat. Ich war echt zufrieden.
vor einem halben Jahr habe ich beschlossen, dass ich noch einen 2. 22" monitor möchte. Habe bei einer anderen Tagesaktion drei VW220T von Asus bestellt (einen für mich, einen für meinen Vater und einen für meinen Großvater ^^). Der Optik wegen habe ich dann meinen HannsG meinem Vater gegeben und bei mir zwei Asus hingestellt... was soll ich sagen..? Ich will meinen HannsG wieder!! ^^ Im direkten vergleich ist mir erst aufgefallen, wie viel besser der HannsG ist. Mein Vater freut sich.

Meiner Meinung nach ist bei HannsG die Qualität wirklich höher als der Preis vermuten lässt.

Gruß, Athlone


----------



## Own3r (11. September 2010)

In welchen Bereichen findest du den HansG besser? Asus ist nämlich auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Malkav85 (11. September 2010)

Athlone schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist bei HannsG die Qualität wirklich höher als der Preis vermuten lässt.
> 
> Gruß, Athlone



Du weisst schon, das wir hier in einem "Kaufberatung"-Thread sind?! Mehr als eine Meinung ohne Fakten und Daten ist nicht wirklich praktisch


----------



## KILLTHIS (16. September 2010)

Ich habe früher während meiner Ausbildung viele dieser Monitore verkauft und anhand des Kundenfeedbacks kann ich sagen, für den normalen Hausgebrauch sind diese Monitore wirklich solide gemacht. Spiele eignen sich weniger dafür, aber wer Office-Arbeiten erledigt oder nur surft, wird mit ihnen sicherlich nichts verkehrt machen.


----------

